# Ollie Pet food delivery?



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Is it a raw grind? I'd say you could do either raw yourself or a high quality kibble like Orijen for about half the price. I used to feed Merrick (before Nestle bought it) and I now spend less for raw than I did for Merrick. That does seem like a high veggie content too. It doesn't say what % is veggies, but at only 12% protein I bet it's a lot of veg. I only feed prey model raw, so if you want to do a BARF style diet I'm not a ton of help, though the couple BARF feeders I know stick to around 10% fruit/veggies. This food is also very low in fat. My (pretty lazy) 4 year old Dane bitch needs about 20% fat. 7% is way too low - dogs need a decent amount of fat in their diet.


----------



## Lex16 (Sep 2, 2016)

oshagcj914 said:


> Is it a raw grind? I'd say you could do either raw yourself or a high quality kibble like Orijen for about half the price. I used to feed Merrick (before Nestle bought it) and I now spend less for raw than I did for Merrick. That does seem like a high veggie content too. It doesn't say what % is veggies, but at only 12% protein I bet it's a lot of veg. I only feed prey model raw, so if you want to do a BARF style diet I'm not a ton of help, though the couple BARF feeders I know stick to around 10% fruit/veggies. This food is also very low in fat. My (pretty lazy) 4 year old Dane bitch needs about 20% fat. 7% is way too low - dogs need a decent amount of fat in their diet.


I do not believe it is a raw grind. the picture resembles a wet food. I was thinking that it was a petty low protein source as well, I am not big on feeding dogs a ton of veggies. 

What are the differences between prey raw and BARF? I always understood them to be the same. I do not believe that I would prepare raw myself,I would prefer to purchase.


----------



## Lex16 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have always been intimidated by the thought of preparing a raw diet myself. I never quite understood it. I found a website Every Raw Feeder's Resource for Raw Diets and it broke everything down so simply, it is wonderful! A raw diet does not sound too much harder than finding a preferred dog food, I think I might try it!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow, that is super expensive for what amounts to a canned food! I think you can do way better with either a high quality kibble or raw. 

Prey model raw is meat, bones, and organs only. Most people use BARF for a diet that also includes around 10% fruit and vegetables. I don't think it is too hard, but there is certainly a learning curve. I had a few &#55357;&#56489; blowouts with my Dane puppy which were entirely user error on my part. It helps to have a good mentor to guide you. Both my Danes' breeders feed raw and so does my future spoo breeder. She has around 30 years experience feeding raw, so I had the benefit of great mentorship when I switched to raw. I use a co-op that is run by my future spoo breeder and I usually spend around $1/lb or less. I'm not a fan of pre-made raw in general, mostly because you don't really know what's in them, or they're often too high in bone or use a lot of things like lung for the meat source because it's cheap. There are some good ones, but they tend to be very expensive. At one time I was feeding 290 lbs of pet combined, so I was going through 9 lbs a day and couldn't afford $4/lb+ for meat. I do use some Blue Ridge Beef products and like them, but I don't use that exclusively. 

If you're interested in prey model raw, I've found this link to be helpful: How to get started feeding a Prey Model Raw Diet - Raw Chat - PMR Articles - articles - Prey Model Raw. I'm also in a FB group called Raw Food Diet for Dogs and Cats (Prey Model Raw) that you can join if you want. There are group files with a how to start raw guide and a meat resources guide by area that was compiled by group members. My recommendation would be to do some research first and make sure you feel ready to switch. If you get your puppy before that, then just continue feeding what the breeder fed until you are ready. What state do you live in? I or other members here may be able to point you in the right direction as far as meat resources.


----------



## Lex16 (Sep 2, 2016)

oshagcj914 said:


> Wow, that is super expensive for what amounts to a canned food! I think you can do way better with either a high quality kibble or raw.
> 
> Prey model raw is meat, bones, and organs only. Most people use BARF for a diet that also includes around 10% fruit and vegetables. I don't think it is too hard, but there is certainly a learning curve. I had a few �� blowouts with my Dane puppy which were entirely user error on my part. It helps to have a good mentor to guide you. Both my Danes' breeders feed raw and so does my future spoo breeder. She has around 30 years experience feeding raw, so I had the benefit of great mentorship when I switched to raw. I use a co-op that is run by my future spoo breeder and I usually spend around $1/lb or less. I'm not a fan of pre-made raw in general, mostly because you don't really know what's in them, or they're often too high in bone or use a lot of things like lung for the meat source because it's cheap. There are some good ones, but they tend to be very expensive. At one time I was feeding 290 lbs of pet combined, so I was going through 9 lbs a day and couldn't afford $4/lb+ for meat. I do use some Blue Ridge Beef products and like them, but I don't use that exclusively.
> 
> If you're interested in prey model raw, I've found this link to be helpful: How to get started feeding a Prey Model Raw Diet - Raw Chat - PMR Articles - articles - Prey Model Raw. I'm also in a FB group called Raw Food Diet for Dogs and Cats (Prey Model Raw) that you can join if you want. There are group files with a how to start raw guide and a meat resources guide by area that was compiled by group members. My recommendation would be to do some research first and make sure you feel ready to switch. If you get your puppy before that, then just continue feeding what the breeder fed until you are ready. What state do you live in? I or other members here may be able to point you in the right direction as far as meat resources.


Thank you so much for those resources! I will browse over that website soon! I am in California. I do not have a puppy yet but I would like to know which route I am going so I can prepare for what to expect.

I've been doing some reading on it and the website I found above made it so simple and even provides a calculator that will calculate how much of each type of meat you need. i am going to keep reading, especially on transitioning just in case my puppy is kibble fed. (I am awaiting approval from my preferred breeder now. *fingers crossed and prayers sent*)

By the way, your Dane is a beauty!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Lex16 said:


> Thank you so much for those resources! I will browse over that website soon! I am in California. I do not have a puppy yet but I would like to know which route I am going so I can prepare for what to expect.
> 
> I've been doing some reading on it and the website I found above made it so simple and even provides a calculator that will calculate how much of each type of meat you need. i am going to keep reading, especially on transitioning just in case my puppy is kibble fed. (I am awaiting approval from my preferred breeder now. *fingers crossed and prayers sent*)
> 
> By the way, your Dane is a beauty!


Thank you  Check out the Facebook group, I know we have a few members in Cali. Sounds like meat prices are higher there than what I have, but I know we have some raw feeders that live there and find pretty affordable stuff. Indiana may not be the most exciting place ever, but at least it's cheap to live here


----------



## Lex16 (Sep 2, 2016)

I gave the FB group a look, I believe I am waiting to be approved.

Yes, it is very expensive here in California! I am very fortunate that I live in an area with several Mexican food markets and they do a lot of butchering there and have a good selection of organs and whatnot for decent prices. I was browsing in Stater Bros (great quality meat with prices to reflect!) and they had liver. It was about a pound and a half for under $2. They also have lamb. So now I have been keeping an eye out when I am out shopping. Maybe I can find a local farmer or hunter and see what they can provide me with.


----------

